# Storage question



## rctneil (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey,

Just started to try out LR Mobile on my iPhone. I've imported a lot of my camera roll into the single default collection. Lightroom is now saying it cannot import more due to low storage space on the phone. This is not a problem, I know how to recover space etc and know it will continue.

My question is Is Lightroom having the duplicate the photos from the Camera Roll when importing them to the LR collection in order to upload them? Is this what it requires the local storage for, or is it for another reason?

Kind regards,
Neil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2016)

No, when you've imported photos into Lightroom, you can delete them from the camera roll.


----------



## rctneil (Sep 16, 2016)

So Lightroom is actually duplicating the photos itself then?

Once Lightroom has done the import and the upload, does the mobile app keep its local version on the phone or does it delete it and just keep a preview rather than the full thing?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 16, 2016)

That is up to you. You can free up space but still have these photos available to edit in Lightroom mobile by using the the smaller compressed smart preview versions of these files. The full res versions will still sync to the cloud. Go into Settings and turn off 'Download full resolution files' before you import. You’ll then be working with smart previews on your iPhone, but the full resolution raw files will  be synced to Lightroom Desktop.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 16, 2016)

And you can save even more space on a per collection basis by using the "clear cache" option from the collection settings menu. That'll clear out originals and the smart previews, leaving only the small thumbnails. When you open an image again, there'll be a small delay while the smart preview is downloaded again. Useful if you've used the "Enable Offline Editing" option when you know you'll be offline, as that will download SPs (or any existing originals) for the entire collection....so when done with the collection, use the "clear cache" option to get the space back.


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 16, 2016)

One of the problems with the iPhone is that in a lot of instances each app likes to have its own version of the data file.  So with pictures, each time you add it to LR Mobile, it creates its own copy and leaves the original on the camera roll.  As others have said, simply delete it off the camera roll.


----------



## thommy (Dec 2, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Go into Settings and turn off 'Download full resolution files' before you import.


Is this setting found in the Lightroom App in the phone? And not available for Android version?
I cannot find it in my Android Lightroom app at least.

Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't have an Android phone so I can't check, but I should think so. When you are in the 'home page' of LrM (the view of all your collections), tap on the Lr icon in the upper left corner. That will give you the settings. It's 'Load Full Resolution' (second item).


----------



## thommy (Dec 2, 2016)

It's not there and not in other sub menues as far as I can see.
And this is how it looks in Android


----------

